# TTS dream gone sour



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Sat 10th Sept 2022. I get up at 4am to drive from Falkirk down to Wales to pick up my 'dream' of a white TTS.
I'd pre-arranged the deal before, taking my 2015 2.0 TDi Ultra Sline TT in part-ex, + a 5 figure bacs transfer sum. No finance.....cash. (my previous car is in my 'signature')

Back up the road and in the house just before 9pm, shattered.
Get up the next day and put £40 of petrol in the TTS, takes me up to 210 in the range. I go a short drive around 6-7 miles locally and back home. I'm shocked to see the range drop to around 180. I'm thinking I knew she may be a bit more thirsty but didnt think would be THIS thirsty. Not even driven it harshly or excessively. Blame Putin and the 'climate' we are all in.
I think I cant afford this, single, running a house and having to near enough put £40 in her every couple of days at this rate.

I scour the internet car dealers, thinking I'm not preparred to drive back to Wales.
I go to Arnold Clark locally, they have the EXACT same car I traded in down south, except in white. I tell them the story, they agree TTS unaffordable at moment and we provisionally shake hands on a deal to start whenever the new V5s come through, but I'll still effectively take a 'hit' in the pocket.


Now I've noticed my exact car I traded in on the Wales dealers website, and being a car nut, I'm wanting her back.
I even saw the exact same colour and model on another local website at another dealer but its not MY car. 

I'm now thinking I'd be prepared to go back down to Wales just to get MY car back...........I've emailed the company already late last night, and texted them this morning.


My thinking is, IS it do-able, should the Wales dealer effectively be able to give me my money back, and my original car?
I'd be even prepared to go this weekend.



Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A cold start & a 7 mile drive will not give you an accurate fuel consumption, especially using the on-board disply.
Phone the dealer in Wales will be the only way to find out.
Hoggy


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

Think you are being way to quick here, short journeys as noted above do not give a true representative mpg. While there is no getting away from the fact that there will be a significant difference in mpg between your previous diesel and your new petrol, driven in a reasonable manner the tts will get a reasonable mpg, I got an average of 36mpg on a holiday from Aberdeen to the Lake District last month and that was motorway driving and then driving through the towns

As for Arnold Clark agreeing, well they would as it means a sale for them. Personally, rather than take a hit financially, I would use the 'hit' money and spend it on fuel over the next couple of months and get a realistic measure of fuel consumption

Ultimately there is no getting away from the fact though that a relatively highly tuned 2.0l turbocharged petrol engine is going to use significantly more fuel that a 2.0l diesel especially if you use the performance which you will want to on occasion


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Echoing the above responses, I would say that the range is also dynamic and takes driving style into account.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

My TTS regularly does an 11 mile round trip to Tesco’s superstore every week. There’s no way it uses anywhere near that amount of fuel doing that!

Perhaps these days I fill up, at most, every 4 weeks or so? And there’s a whole lot of other, usually short trips, during the week that I’m not even counting.

I’m not shy of using the right pedal, where appropriate, either.

Edit:
As others have said, the range is dynamic.
The 210 range will be biased by your return trip from Wales, presumably largely motorway driving with good fuel efficiency. Now you’ve just taken it in a shorter trip around town and it could well have adjusted accordingly. The range will therefore drop disproportionally at the start of recalibration.

I think you’ll need to complete significantly more journeys, following your regular driving style and types of trip, before you get a real idea of fuel usage.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree, way too quick to dismiss it as too thirsty.

I've driven 160 miles and had the range drop by only 40! I've also driven 5 miles and had it drop by 10-15. 
If you'd gone on a leisurely 55mph cruise it probably have gone back up again. I used to do a fairly inefficient 10 mile per day commuter run in mine and still only needed to fill it once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

To be honest, my TTS would probably drop from 210 to 180 doing a similar round-town trip. Sometimes I can see it counting down in 5mpg increments whilst driving along, quite disconcerting ! But thats all short stop-start trips, on a longer journey it levels out. 
My advice, suck it up, keep it...they're a blast to drive .


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

I get average of 32/34 mpg from mine, although a mk2


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I echo the responses given already, the TTS is a wonderful car, a petrol is never going to match a diesel in terms of mpg but as stated I think your being way too quick in chucking in the towel with it, give it a bit of time, adjust your driving style, have you tried eco mode around town ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Remember the reasons that you changed as well, the TTS is a fantastic car that is actually not that bad on fuel if driven sensibly


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

You're also overlooking the fact that values for diesels are falling through the floor at a rate probably fast enough that the extra value in the car will probably pay for most of the difference in fuel costs, a lot of dealers won't take diesels as they can't get rid of what they've got despite the cost of fuel currently. Along with that you have a much better car 

Range indicators are only any use to gauge how far you will 100% be able to go on what you have left NOT how far before you run out. My AMG is a prime example, if I turn her on and the reserve light pops on it'll normally say I have 30 miles left, if I go out and drive how most people drive, ie gently enough to get above 15mpg, for 10 miles it'll say 40 by the time I get back if not more, if I 'enjoy' instead it it'll be closer to the 20, so like I said 30 miles minimum without worry, not 30 miles and you're stranded at the side of the road. Treat the inaccuracy as a helpful feature to make sure you can get wherever you want to go on what's left or that it might be a good idea to top her up sooner rather than later.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

as everyone has said, you cannot compare.
the tt petrol i think is generally good on fuel, i have had the 1.8, TT 45, TTS and now RS, even the RS isnt that much heavier on fuel than the TTS
Just my opinion but the TT should never have had a diesel engine anyway.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

j77drs said:


> as everyone has said, you cannot compare.
> the tt petrol i think is generally good on fuel, i have had the 1.8, TT 45, TTS and now RS, even the RS isnt that much heavier on fuel than the TTS
> Just my opinion but the TT should never have had a diesel engine anyway.


Is there much in the way of RS tax on the running costs over and above fuel.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

not really, both cars are over 40 k new anyway i believe


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

j77drs said:


> not really, both cars are over 40 k new anyway i believe


 I meant servicing/consumables wise, like AMG tax and M tax etc


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

I hate to be the one to mention this but... Man you had a diesel! And you switched to gasoline... There's the shock alone of the difference in economy had you switched to a car with similar power, but you also went to one with a good bit more power--double whammy. 

The Mk2 TT-S is not exactly a gas guzzler, but compared to a 2.0 TDI, it probably sure as heck is.

I would call the dealer you originally traded at and have a talk with them, tell them you feel you made a mistake, would like to get the old car back, etc. Unless they were _super_ nice I don't see them giving it back to you 1:1. First of all I'm sure there are registration changes and all that required, which probably have a cost. Then there's the cost of business and staff time and all that. I'd expect them to do it for around $500-1k loss on your end, but if they are respectable guys, they will at least "reverse" everything and get you your car back. 

I dunno about over there but here there _are_ some dealers out there that offer things like a certain number of days' trial/satisfaction guarantee, etc. Usually something like 3-14 days. But, that would have had to be something advertised as a policy or benefit of buying from there and it doesn't sound like it was such a place you bought from.

Anyway, best of luck, I hope you're able to get your old car back...


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The dealer may take the car back but be prepared to get back less than you paid for it.


----------



## Zobbo (11 mo ago)

Driving style definitely has a big impact. The TTS (and presumably the RS) is a bit of a split personality. Pootle about in Drive and it's a sedate cruiser, boot in Sport and it turns into howling mad Murdoch. 

Last month my range after filling the tank full was 375 miles. This was because I'd just been cruising in Drive, unable to boot it or bother with Sport because of the traffic. It made a big difference. Up until then the highest I got was 355 and the lowest 340. It's obvious the car is estimating the mpg based on recent driving history. My last car, a 1.8 turbo petrol Seat Leon FR could only do 380 so I think that's pretty impressive. 

Don't get me wrong, it gets thirsty if you're caning it, once in Sport mode I got home to find it had only done 22.5mpg, but I was driving like my pants were on fire. 

I drive to York from Leeds and back 5 days a week, and I do drive pretty fast (ahem) so I'm not the best example, I probably fill up every 2 weeks at a cost of 76 quid for a full tank.

Incidentally I grew up in Bo'ness and know Falkirk well. I hope things are going ok up there, my sister still lives there with her kids.

Cheers,


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Have you looked at the dealers returns policy you may be able to return under certain conditions, if not there is the statutory Consumer rights act which says you can return a vehicle within 30 x days if it has a fault or is not as described, personally I would choose a TTS over a diesel any day of the week regardless of fuel cost, is it really worth the hassle of changing back, factor in what it’s going to cost you to change again, that cost alone will pay for the extra fuel you will have to put in the car for a fair old while


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

The range will have dropped so suddenly as you had just completed a long journey with the car warmed up and then did a short run with the car cold.

It's horses for courses, the TT RS drinks the fuel (30MPG nursing it on a run) but it's worth it lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

30mpg, I could only dream of that number when I had the mk1 V6 TT’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

who said 30mpg?


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> who said 30mpg?


You really had fun on your trip to the ring 😊


----------



## Silent Shark (5 mo ago)

As someone who recently got a TTS, I'm in a similar position to yourself, new to it all, a few more weeks into it though. Also single, running a house, TTS was a dream etc. 

I've done a few 'long' runs in the car now, 2-3 hour drives on the motorway. In that scenario, running in Efficiency mode, it was getting a solid 40mpg (reported), pretty much bang on every time. For me, that's pretty good. My last car was a 1.0 Fiesta, which didn't do much better (usually low to mid 40s). Before that, I did have a 2.0 Diesel Jaguar, which could do those same journeys with mpg in the mid 50s, but you would expect that from a diesel. I often travel for work in a colleagues car, usually big engine BMWs that do 28mpg at best. For a 'performance' oriented car, I'm very happy with the reported consumption rates I'm seeing.

Also keep in mind that the estimated range left the car is giving you is doing the maths based on how the car has been driven over a long period of time. The last owner may have been much more inefficient, or only done short journeys, or put low quality fuel in, or a number of factors that may or may not effect you or reflect the way you will drive it.

Not knowing what your daily commute is (if you have one), one can't judge how much it's really going to cost. Obviously, if you really can't afford it, then do what you have to do. I'm not an expert, but I just thought I'd suggest that the numbers may not make sense for a while, and your true indicator may just have to be the actual petrol gauge and a bit more time driving it in regular use to see what happens.

Would be a shame to give up on the 'dream' so soon. But if it really worries you then do what you need to, there may be another opportunity in future


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As all the above points say, the 210 was based on the consupmtion based on your drive up from Wales which dropped to a lower figure then based on a short journey. I had a Mk3 TTS which would average 37mpg on a decent run and about 34 on a shorter but warm engine. However traffic and town drive it would drop to 28-30. Surely you took all this into account before deciding to buy the car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that was the fuel consumption just after having completed some laps 


NTT said:


> You really had fun on your trip to the ring 😊


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

b1ggles said:


> You're also overlooking the fact that values for diesels are falling through the floor at a rate probably fast enough that the extra value in the car will probably pay for most of the difference in fuel costs, a lot of dealers won't take diesels as they can't get rid of what they've got despite the cost of fuel currently. Along with that you have a much better car


This might be the case for some non ULEZ compliant Diesels but far from all. The MK3 diesel TT's are ULEZ compliant and are a much rarer car than the MK2 Diesel. They do seem to be sought after and have good residuals. We had been looking for a quattro, auto, to replace our MK2 but just couldn't find one. 

Yes, it can seem odd to have a Diesel motor in a sports coupe / roadster body. But for folks who do a lot of miles these cars offer a stylish alternative to a run of the mill mile munching hatchback.

When someone crashed into our MK2 Amp black TDI we had a 2.0 MK3 petrol S-line for three weeks. It was a thirsty blighter for the commute, compared to the oil burner, we certainly couldn't justify going petrol for a commuting car.


----------



## Joey2o17 (Feb 20, 2017)

A petrol car is always going to use more fuel that an diesel, stop looking at the range figure and enjoy your new car. The range figure should be taken with a pinch of salt, it'll change depending on how the car is being driven at the time.


----------



## JoeySussex (9 mo ago)

Enjoy it for a bit. Don’t panic. Diesels are awful for the environment so consider the extra fuel ‘cost’ to be the real price of running a car that isn’t as polluting. It may well come down again too. The dealer won’t give you your car back, it will buy your new car back at part-ex and you’ll lose out massively.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

JoeySussex said:


> Diesels are awful for the environment so consider the extra fuel ‘cost’ to be the real price of running a car that isn’t as polluting.


Petrol or diesel are damaging for the environment so none of us can sleep easier regardless of which one we own... Some diesel cars are less polluting than petrol









Is diesel actually better for the environment? | RAC Drive


Has the anti-diesel campaign damaged its reputation that it's now having an impact on our environment? However, could it still can be the best choice?




www.rac.co.uk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

JoeySussex said:


> Enjoy it for a bit. Don’t panic. Diesels are awful for the environment so consider the extra fuel ‘cost’ to be the real price of running a car that isn’t as polluting. It may well come down again too. The dealer won’t give you your car back, it will buy your new car back at part-ex and you’ll lose out massively.


I love diesel cars, pity they don’t make a diesel TT anymore. New versions are relatively low polluters with adblue etc. Tractor powered TT’s the way to go man. My Q5 TDI has gone up in value since I bought it two years ago.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Was the reason I went for a TT diesel.

Was an extra £9k for a TTs with similar age / miles, better of mapping the TDI ECU for about £350 for my personal circumstances if I cared anough for more power that I would never use. 

Can't compare the 2 really because of the price difference. What makes the TTs 'better' for one person will not be the same for the next.

If you wanted the TTs because everyone told you 'TTs bro'. Then go back to what made you happy. With you saying it's your dream, I would be inclined to keep it. 

But for a true picture we would need to know how many miles you do a year etc.


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

Alan Sl said:


> I love diesel cars, pity they don’t make a diesel TT anymore. New versions are relatively low polluters with adblue etc. Tractor powered TT’s the way to go man. My Q5 TDI has gone up in value since I bought it two years ago.


I'd love a MK3 TT with the 2.0 Bi-TDI (245bhp) engine that I had in my previous car (2016 Passat 4 motion)


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Livewire said:


> I'd love a MK3 TT with the 2.0 Bi-TDI (245bhp) engine that I had in my previous car (2016 Passat 4 motion)


100% agree


----------

